# How was everybodies weekend..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey All,

The weekend is unfortunately almost over.  How was everybodies weekend?  Anybody hit the beach or the mountains?  My weekend was pretty good...I stayed over at my parents house to dog-sit.  Yesterday was my Date and I think I was gone for like 9 hours which is a long time to be away from the intranetz.  Today was the ultimate Lazy Sunday.  I slept late, had an uber good breakfast from Wegmans..chilled with my parents a little bit when they got home from their trip and took a three hour afternoon nap with the air conditioning blasting.  My laundry is finished in the dryer..and I'm going to shower and go out for dinner and some drinks somewhere.  I'm actually looking forward to a nice productive workweek..the boss is back so I need to stay off the net...doh


----------



## hardline (Sep 14, 2008)

crazy crazy weekend. all sorts of celebs. lots of drinking and making fun of each other. we where laughing so hard this morrning that i almost loosing my voice. i am so glad fashion week is over. now i can get back to a slightly more normal week. only have one big event to deal with this week and its just a big corp presentation.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2008)

Mine was pretty busy, my father-in-law brought over over a cord of firewood on Saturday.  Well, I was only expecting about 1/2 cord, so I had to run over to the office to grab some extra pallets.  I hate going to the office on my days off, even when it benefits me.  So it took a few hours to move all of this wood off his trailer and into my backyard via wheelbarrow.  After that a financial adviser I'm interviewing came over to show me his proposals on what to do with my portfolio.  He was about 30 mins early and I didn't have time to shower after moving the wood.  Great impressions again...  I also smoked 3 racks of baby back ribs to perfection using a combination of cherry and hickory wood.  

Today we cleaned the entire house & did laundry.  I had wanted to have a lazy day, bu the wife wouldn't hear of it.  Grilled some chicken for dinner and now I'm filling out paperwork for another adviser I'm considering.  I'm taking a night class, every Monday, which means I won't get home until almost 10pm tomorrow.  This week will be just like the rest, except my best guy is on vacation.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 14, 2008)

Sat night I and a bunch of other folks from KZone (some post on here) attended the wedding of 2 KZoners.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2008)

Wormtown Music Festival


.....lots of fun, but I'm pretty haggared


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 14, 2008)

You were in my neck of the woods? Who was playing?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> You were in my neck of the woods? Who was playing?



They actually hold it in Greenfield, Mass.  They have one festival on Memorial Day weekend and one to end the summer in September.  Marc and Gab who put on the festivals are from Worcester and there are plenty of folks from that neck of the woods who go.

Max Creek headlined, Ryan Mountbleau, Fungus Amungus, Juggling Suns, Umelt, Rev Tor, Stir Fried, The Breakfast.....probably about 40 bands over the three days


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 14, 2008)

check www.wsj.com  This is going to be one mother of a Monday!!

You think your weekend was crazy......


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> check www.wsj.com  This is going to be one mother of a Monday!!
> 
> You think your weekend was crazy......



Wow..do you work in Finance???


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..do you work in Finance???



yup....institutional investment management business

I read something with Alan Greenspan saying "this is a once in a century event".  Today and tomorrow will likely be historic days for the US and Worldwide markets.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 14, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> yup....institutional investment management business
> 
> I read something with Alan Greenspan saying "this is a once in a century event".  Today and tomorrow will likely be historic days for the US and Worldwide markets.....



Wow..good thing I don't have any stocks..I wonder what this will do to CD rates..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2008)

TheBEast said:


> check www.wsj.com  This is going to be one mother of a Monday!!
> 
> You think your weekend was crazy......



Going in which direction?  I can't stomach being in the red anymore this year.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Going in which direction?  I can't stomach being in the red anymore this year.



Gonna be ugly. I reloaded more gold shares this past week after the bloodbath.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

thebeast said:


> yup....institutional investment management business
> 
> i read something with alan greenspan saying "this is a once in a century event".  Today and tomorrow will likely be historic days for the us and worldwide markets.....



greenspan is largely to blame for the asset bubbles . That clown has made one bad call after another that are well documented.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Gonna be ugly. I reloaded more gold shares this past week after the bloodbath.



Oh joy...   :angry:


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> They actually hold it in Greenfield, Mass.  They have one festival on Memorial Day weekend and one to end the summer in September.  Marc and Gab who put on the festivals are from Worcester and there are plenty of folks from that neck of the woods who go.
> 
> Max Creek headlined, Ryan Mountbleau, Fungus Amungus, Juggling Suns, Umelt, Rev Tor, Stir Fried, The Breakfast.....probably about 40 bands over the three days



I guess that is a little ways away from Wormtown. Sounds like a good time though. I checked out their website and I recognized a lot of the bands from playing bars around here.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

All in all a good weekend.  Watched my daughter's gymnastics class Saturday AM (always an entertaining hour with 20 4 and 5 years olds in class).  Then went upto NH to see my grandmother whose recovering from hip replacement surgery in the afternoon and then finished off saturday with a nice meal and a couple of cold beers on a deck overlooking Lake Winnipesaukee.

Sunday was all about some tailgating and the NASCAR race at Loudon.  Pretty good race, and some really good rib eyes on the grill to complement the cold beer.  And to top it off, the Patriots beat the Jets!


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Then went upto NH to see my grandmother whose recovering from hip replacement surgery



I hope your grandmother will be ready for the start of ski season. :wink:

Seriously, I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I hope your grandmother will be ready for the start of ski season. :wink:
> 
> Seriously, I hope she has a speedy recovery.



Thanks, it was her 2nd hip replacement this summer!  The 1st one back in June went so well that she then realized how much her remaining natural "good hip" was bothering her so she went for hip #2 as soon as her Docs cleared her of it!  

She's a very spry 85 and was practically doing laps around me with the walker this weekend!


----------



## BigJay (Sep 15, 2008)

Busy weekend for sure... but still able to enjoy it...

Went for a hike on the Long Trail on Sat morning... In and Out from R-105... Fast pace... ran into a couple of people... I tought we would have been alone... Weather was a bit warm and hazy for my likings...

Rest of the weekend was spent cutting downfalls and various trees around the house to gather wood for the winter... Our reserve was pretty low... so we had to go a bit further into the woods then normal. Chainsaw and wheelbarrel sums it up... Now every muscles ache! Biking and hiking is a lot easier!

Repeat that for the next 2-3 weekends and we'll be all set for a cold winter!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

bachelor party started at 8 pm on friday.  it ended on sunday at 2:30 am.  i'm shot.  still recovering.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> bachelor party started at 8 pm on friday.  it ended on sunday at 2:30 am.  i'm shot.  still recovering.



You want to talk shot

Party started for me at 7PM on Friday, ended Sunday at 6 AM with a brief nap from 6AM - 9AM on Saturday 

Some days I really can't stand working from home; this would not be one of them. :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> You want to talk shot
> 
> Party started for me at 7PM on Friday, ended Sunday at 6 AM with a brief nap from 6AM - 9AM on Saturday
> 
> Some days I really can't stand working from home; this would not be one of them. :lol:



i am working from home today as well. 

friday night tons or drinking etc at the best mans place.  entertainment at 11 pm.

saturday left the house at 1 pm.  hit a gentlemen's bar in springfield, followed by the uconn football game, with some post game gentlemen's club action.  btw, no joke, i hate the whole gentlemen's club thing.  the vibe is not for me and i refuse to fork over a dollar for something i'm not into.  not that there is anything wrong with it.  just not my idea of a good time.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 15, 2008)

hahaha my weekend rocked-  we took off friday and went to the beach for the weekend with another family. started drinking about 11 am and last i heard the kids said i was dancing around like a jackass and singing in spanish ( no hablo no espanol!!) sat went for my morning bike ride and stopped after about 8 mi to rest at Cape May/ Lewes ferry landing - mrs snowbunski calls about 1-1/2 hrs later and wakes me up from my nap on the park bench! i finish loop at another 10 mi, go home take another nap then surf all afternoon in nice 2-3' . yesterday played a little football on the beach with the kids and skim boarded, aaah life was good....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i am working from home today as well.
> 
> friday night tons or drinking etc at the best mans place.  entertainment at 11 pm.
> 
> saturday left the house at 1 pm.  hit a gentlemen's bar in springfield, followed by the uconn football game, with some post game gentlemen's club action.  btw, no joke, i hate the whole gentlemen's club thing.  the vibe is not for me and i refuse to fork over a dollar for something i'm not into.  not that there is anything wrong with it.  just not my idea of a good time.



When I'm at a strip club..I become like a social worker...I think.."Wow she probably had a rough childhood",,,lol..plus bachelor partys are so expensive..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> When I'm at a strip club..I become like a social worker...I think.."Wow she probably had a rough childhood",,,lol..plus bachelor partys are so expensive..



there was this one girl i felt so bad for.  the look on her face was pure sadness. :-(


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good weekend. . . checked out Dagget rock which is an erratic boulder split down the middle standing 40' and then Angel Falls-- Maine's highest (90') Was going to hike Katahdin Friday but weather put the kiebash on that.


----------



## hardline (Sep 15, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i am working from home today as well.
> 
> friday night tons or drinking etc at the best mans place.  entertainment at 11 pm.
> 
> saturday left the house at 1 pm.  hit a gentlemen's bar in springfield, followed by the uconn football game, with some post game gentlemen's club action.  btw, no joke, i hate the whole gentlemen's club thing.  the vibe is not for me and i refuse to fork over a dollar for something i'm not into.  not that there is anything wrong with it.  just not my idea of a good time.



i second that. mine started at 2pm on friday slept from 6 to 10 on saturday. then started with games at 3 but was at the bar by 11 and we went till 6 or 7 in the morning. i still have little to no voice so i took a rest day today. i just worked from bed all day. now i feel much better and i can deal with the madness of this week.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 15, 2008)

*...would like to check both out...never been to either...*



fixedgrip16 said:


> Good weekend. . . checked out Dagget rock which is an erratic boulder split down the middle standing 40' and then Angel Falls-- Maine's highest (90').....


Must've been nice fixedgrip16!!
Think I've seen AF images on Web, would like to check out _Live_...sometime.

I'll be coming down LilyBay Rd. some afternoon...would like to get a few afternoon/early PM shots of Moosehead...sunny days should make for good pics.  Hike is due for this week..but locale unknown.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 15, 2008)

Friday i did nothing...was in bed at 11pm.
Saturday morning was up at 6:30am to take son to school. 9:30 am i was in Valley Stream for sons football game til about 11:30ish. Then cleaned part of the house. Demon spawn nephew was dropped off at 4pm for us to babysit. Grabbed some dinner and then off to my watch my daughter cheer for her football team at 6pm... made my husband take the demon child to the playground at the football field where he tortured a group of kids there...he's a bully...mind you...he's 3 yrs old...had to be carried back to the football field kicking and screaming and then he punched me dead in the ribs when i tried to keep him from running onto the football field...left there about 8:30 and headed home..hoping he would fall asleep in the car...no such luck... where i watched the demon child torture me, my daughter, my husband and my dog for the next 2 hours. Finally at 10:50pm after i told him i had had ENOUGH and he needed to lay down and sit still and SLEEP...he fell asleep....10 minutes before his parents came to get him....BRAT!!!! My kids had their evil moments...but this one...forget about it!!!
Sunday...lazy day... early dinner <3:30PM!!!> with the italian in laws for my daughters belated birthday. Then home to set up the daughters new laptop that the inlaws bought her for her 11th!!!! birthday. Had a sandwich at 8pm as i was STARVING!!! Then it was TV time. My husband just installed a 40" LCD HDTV on the wall in my bedroom....so i locked myself in and told anyone that entered they would DIE!!! 

Thats about it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> hahaha my weekend rocked-  we took off friday and went to the beach for the weekend with another family. started drinking about 11 am and last i heard the kids said i was dancing around like a jackass and singing in spanish ( no hablo no espanol!!) sat went for my morning bike ride and stopped after about 8 mi to rest at Cape May/ Lewes ferry landing - mrs snowbunski calls about 1-1/2 hrs later and wakes me up from my nap on the park bench! i finish loop at another 10 mi, go home take another nap then surf all afternoon in nice 2-3' . yesterday played a little football on the beach with the kids and skim boarded, aaah life was good....



Gorgonzola..I like your new Avatar..and drinking in the morning is just wrong..I would never do that..



Grassi21 said:


> there was this one girl i felt so bad for.  the look on her face was pure sadness. :-(



Well nobody forced her to be a stripper..I'm sure she just needed extra money for Dental School..right Dr. Jeff..:wink:



hardline said:


> i second that. mine started at 2pm on friday slept from 6 to 10 on saturday. then started with games at 3 but was at the bar by 11 and we went till 6 or 7 in the morning. i still have little to no voice so i took a rest day today. i just worked from bed all day. now i feel much better and i can deal with the madness of this week.



How do you have that kind of energy.  Here in PA last call is around 1:30AM and that's late to me...but you're in the Big Apple where bars are open until 4AM and then after hours shizzle..Watching the sun come up is nice though..when you didn't go to bed..That only happens a few times a year for me now.  Hardline, one of the old guys at the local bar has a condo in NYC and he used to be a Broadway actor.  He and his wife are best-friends with a guy who owns an old comedy club and one of these days I'm going to get to do a performance.  I'll let you and other AZers the date and time...but it's going to be mad steezy..



krisskis said:


> Friday i did nothing...was in bed at 11pm.
> Saturday morning was up at 6:30am to take son to school. 9:30 am i was in Valley Stream for sons football game til about 11:30ish. Then cleaned part of the house. Demon spawn nephew was dropped off at 4pm for us to babysit. Grabbed some dinner and then off to my watch my daughter cheer for her football team at 6pm... made my husband take the demon child to the playground at the football field where he tortured a group of kids there...he's a bully...mind you...he's 3 yrs old...had to be carried back to the football field kicking and screaming and then he punched me dead in the ribs when i tried to keep him from running onto the football field...left there about 8:30 and headed home..hoping he would fall asleep in the car...no such luck... where i watched the demon child torture me, my daughter, my husband and my dog for the next 2 hours. Finally at 10:50pm after i told him i had had ENOUGH and he needed to lay down and sit still and SLEEP...he fell asleep....10 minutes before his parents came to get him....BRAT!!!! My kids had their evil moments...but this one...forget about it!!!
> Sunday...lazy day... early dinner <3:30PM!!!> with the italian in laws for my daughters belated birthday. Then home to set up the daughters new laptop that the inlaws bought her for her 11th!!!! birthday. Had a sandwich at 8pm as i was STARVING!!! Then it was TV time. My husband just installed a 40" LCD HDTV on the wall in my bedroom....so i locked myself in and told anyone that entered they would DIE!!!
> 
> Thats about it.



What up Kris..you're a baller with the four dee inch LCD..I still rock a 20 inch magnavox...but I might need to buy a steezier TV for 09 if my TV does not work because the converter box stuff is not for me..it's like a cult.  The last two girls I've dated have had huge 50+ inch Sonys in their living rooms..it's all good..they don't have 6 pairs of skeeze..

This past weekend I really enjoyed dog-sitting for my parents.  The dog didn't poop anywhere in the house..as far as I know..and when I started freestyle rapping she didn't give me dirty looks like most of my friends..she simply hid under the bed in fear...I'm out..the next weekend is fast approaching..


----------



## hardline (Sep 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How do you have that kind of energy.  Here in PA last call is around 1:30AM and that's late to me...but you're in the Big Apple where bars are open until 4AM and then after hours shizzle..Watching the sun come up is nice though..when you didn't go to bed..That only happens a few times a year for me now.  Hardline, one of the old guys at the local bar has a condo in NYC and he used to be a Broadway actor.  He and his wife are best-friends with a guy who owns an old comedy club and one of these days I'm going to get to do a performance.  I'll let you and other AZers the date and time...but it's going to be mad steezy..



o i was draggin ass on sunday. but i promissed my boy peck i would come do a dj set on sat so i was locked in. i never did make it behind the decks i was was chilling with the chef watching a vid of his vegas wedding then drinking wine with a few girls next door. all my friends all work till 4 so that when we all hang out/decompress. after the weekend i take mondays for paper work so i can stay at home and heal. i do a lot less partying when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## krisskis (Sep 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What up Kris..you're a baller with the four dee inch LCD..I still rock a 20 inch magnavox...but I might need to buy a steezier TV for 09 if my TV does not work because the converter box stuff is not for me..it's like a cult.  The last two girls I've dated have had huge 50+ inch Sonys in their living rooms..it's all good..they don't have 6 pairs of skeeze..QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Haha...im rocking the 72" HDTV in the living room too!! And of course, the surround sound shit too.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Friday i did nothing...was in bed at 11pm.
> Saturday morning was up at 6:30am to take son to school. 9:30 am i was in Valley Stream for sons football game til about 11:30ish. Then cleaned part of the house. Demon spawn nephew was dropped off at 4pm for us to babysit. Grabbed some dinner and then off to my watch my daughter cheer for her football team at 6pm... made my husband take the demon child to the playground at the football field where he tortured a group of kids there...he's a bully...mind you...he's 3 yrs old...had to be carried back to the football field kicking and screaming and then he punched me dead in the ribs when i tried to keep him from running onto the football field...left there about 8:30 and headed home..hoping he would fall asleep in the car...no such luck... where i watched the demon child torture me, my daughter, my husband and my dog for the next 2 hours. Finally at 10:50pm after i told him i had had ENOUGH and he needed to lay down and sit still and SLEEP...he fell asleep....10 minutes before his parents came to get him....BRAT!!!! My kids had their evil moments...but this one...forget about it!!!
> Sunday...lazy day... early dinner <3:30PM!!!> with the italian in laws for my daughters belated birthday. Then home to set up the daughters new laptop that the inlaws bought her for her 11th!!!! birthday. Had a sandwich at 8pm as i was STARVING!!! Then it was TV time. My husband just installed a 40" LCD HDTV on the wall in my bedroom....so i locked myself in and told anyone that entered they would DIE!!!
> 
> Thats about it.



Babysitting aid:


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> btw, no joke, i hate the whole gentlemen's club thing.  the vibe is not for me and i refuse to fork over a dollar for something i'm not into.  not that there is anything wrong with it.  just not my idea of a good time.


Good man!  :beer:  I hope your wife knows this because I'm sure she'd appreciate hearing that.

I hate bachelor parties... men are such pigs.  What an awful way to celebrate your commitment to one person while oggling others and possibly letting them rub their skanky bodies on you.  uke:  Assinine....

Weekend... long.  Kids were away Fri night.  Went out, shot some pool, realized we sucked at it so we went home, had some drinks, I drank too much, started falling asleep after midnight but managed to stay awake until 2AM.  Sat, boot fitting stuff, checked out a couple ski stuff sales, picked up the kids, brought our "new" to us couch/loveseat home, then went to my parents' house to celebrate my brother's 23rd and sister's 27th birthdays.  Sun... what the hell did we do Sun?  Oh yeah, Brian went MTBing while I stayed home with the kids.  Did some homework.  Went for a run (realized how quickly I fell out of shape again ).  Rough night.  Mon went to the Big E with B and the kids.  Nice family day, beautiful weather, lots of fair food.  Didn't gain any weight either.  

Not a bad weekend...


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 16, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Friday i did nothing...was in bed at 11pm.
> Saturday morning was up at 6:30am to take son to school. 9:30 am i was in Valley Stream for sons football game til about 11:30ish. Then cleaned part of the house. Demon spawn nephew was dropped off at 4pm for us to babysit. Grabbed some dinner and then off to my watch my daughter cheer for her football team at 6pm... made my husband take the demon child to the playground at the football field where he tortured a group of kids there...he's a bully...mind you...he's 3 yrs old...had to be carried back to the football field kicking and screaming and then he punched me dead in the ribs when i tried to keep him from running onto the football field...left there about 8:30 and headed home..hoping he would fall asleep in the car...no such luck... where i watched the demon child torture me, my daughter, my husband and my dog for the next 2 hours. Finally at 10:50pm after i told him i had had ENOUGH and he needed to lay down and sit still and SLEEP...he fell asleep....10 minutes before his parents came to get him....BRAT!!!! My kids had their evil moments...but this one...forget about it!!!
> Sunday...lazy day... early dinner <3:30PM!!!> with the italian in laws for my daughters belated birthday. Then home to set up the daughters new laptop that the inlaws bought her for her 11th!!!! birthday. Had a sandwich at 8pm as i was STARVING!!! Then it was TV time. My husband just installed a 40" LCD HDTV on the wall in my bedroom....so i locked myself in and told anyone that entered they would DIE!!!
> 
> Thats about it.



Kris - which color team is she cheering for?  I just looked at Iceman's schedule.  Amazingly we don't play Wantagh this year (the other 11/12 team plays Black)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Good man!  :beer:  I hope your wife knows this because I'm sure she'd appreciate hearing that.
> 
> I hate bachelor parties... men are such pigs.  What an awful way to celebrate your commitment to one person while oggling others and possibly letting them rub their skanky bodies on you.  uke:  Assinine....
> 
> ...



Women do the same thing with Bachelorette parties..they drink a bunch of Cosmos and champagne..then all of a sudden the pizza guy shows up..only the pizza box is empty..lol..


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Women do the same thing with Bachelorette parties..they drink a bunch of Cosmos and champagne..then all of a sudden the pizza guy shows up..only the pizza box is empty..lol..


NONE of the women I know have done that.  And I most certainly did not.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> NONE of the women I know have done that.  And I most certainly did not.



What did you do for your bachelorette party???  I know for both my sisters and cousins..they went to a male stripclub in Atlantic city.  It's a rite of passage for some..before being with the same guy forever or until there is a divorce..lol


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

My bridesmaids brought me to Chili's for dinner, I had a couple drinks (2 of my bridesmaids were underage).  Then they brought me home.  Whoop-dee-doo.  Real exciting.

For one of my cousins, I did help my sister plan hers and we brought her to NYC to the Museum of Sex and to see Naked Boys Singing.  BUT that's NOT a male review or stripping... it's a funny and at times, sad, musical about gay men and their lives.

I don't consider hiring a stripper for a raunchy bachelor/bachelorette party a rite of passage... I consider it a sign of how little commitment means to people these days.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 16, 2008)

Weekend was fine.
It started to suck Sunday night.
Monday blew in many ways.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I hate bachelor parties... men are such pigs.  What an awful way to celebrate your commitment to one person while oggling others and possibly letting them rub their skanky bodies on you.  uke:  Assinine....




"possibly"??  Don't kid yourself with "possibly"....8)


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> "possibly"??  Don't kid yourself with "possibly"....8)



Thanks for restoring my faith in men. uke:

In other words, you all suck.


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks for restoring my faith in men. uke:
> 
> In other words, you all suck.



I am going to a big Vegas show with my girl in October which features naked girls... is that OK?


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> I am going to a big Vegas show with my girl in October which features naked girls... is that OK?


Now you're just mocking me.  :roll:

If your girl's okay with what you do, more power to you.  Theatre, shows, stuff like that are different than strippers (who are glorified prostitutes, IMHO).  I'm not a prude. I think the human body is a beautiful thing.  I'm just appalled at the hedonism that exists as the norm in our society these days... "It's all about me" has become the motto of the day.  It's really very sad.


----------



## chase (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Thanks for restoring my faith in men. uke:
> 
> In other words, you all suck.



read the scum manifesto much?


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

chase said:


> read the scum manifesto much?


Interesting quote from the wiki for that:


> Retaining the male has not even the dubious purpose of reproduction. The male is a biological accident: the y(male) chromosome is an incomplete x(female) chromosome, that is, has an incomplete set of chromosomes. In other words, the male is an incomplete female, a walking abortion, aborted at the gene stage. To be male is to be deficient, emotionally limited; maleness is a deficiency disease and males are emotional cripples


 :lol:

I'm not a hippy, I'm not a prude, I'm not a lesbian, I'm not a feminist... just having a bad day is all.  I'm sure you all have had plenty of days when you were disgusted by women.


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Now you're just mocking me.  :roll:



just curious where you draw the line...


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> just curious where you draw the line...


Between art and prostitution.  Fantasy and reality.  Looking and touching.

Hell, if you're single, or if your partner digs it, whatever.  Again, more power to you.  It just disgusts me (since this is what started this) when you talk about men or women considering having a stripper gyrate on them a rite of passage on their way to the chapel.  It's completely contradictory to the implied intent of marriage.  The world is full of (oxy)morons, I suppose.


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Between art and prostitution.



Sounds a bit subjective...  more a morality issue...

So I can't comment...  

I am psyched to the big Vegas show...


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> Sounds a bit subjective...  more a morality issue...
> 
> So I can't comment...
> 
> I am psyched to the big Vegas show...


:lol:  Nice way to bow out. 

I wouldn't mind seeing one of those shows, truth be told.  But I consider that art.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> If your girl's okay with what you do, more power to you.  Theatre, shows, stuff like that are different than strippers (who are glorified prostitutes, IMHO).  I'm not a prude. I think the human body is a beautiful thing.  I'm just appalled at the hedonism that exists as the norm in our society these days... "It's all about me" has become the motto of the day.  It's really very sad.



Be careful when you're ready to get down........  :wink:


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> Be careful when you're ready to get down........  :wink:



I'll shut up now....


----------



## 2knees (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll shut up now....




just a little ribbing.  it's nice when someone shows some fire around here.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm just appalled at the hedonism that exists as the norm in our society these days... "It's all about me" has become the motto of the day.  It's really very sad.



You're posting this on a skiing message board?  Pretty much every skier I know is a hedonist.  It's a defining trait.


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll shut up now....



i think you should stay in the fight and press your point..

why not....


----------



## Marc (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> just a little ribbing.  it's nice when someone shows some fire around here.



Like this?







(Photo from where I work)


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> i think you should stay in the fight and press your point..
> 
> why not....


I think I'm just digging myself deeper and deeper... you're all bound to think I'm that "crazy lady", soon, and no one here will want to ski with me. 

*Bachelor parties just REALLY piss me off*.... :angry:  Just the thought of them brings out the worst in me....


----------



## 2knees (Sep 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to work THERE

tell me honestly, do you burn random stuff when no one is looking?


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bachelor parties just REALLY piss me off....  Just the thought of them brings out the worst in me....  


Stippers at bachelor parties are more for laughs than anything erotic.  The only time stippers are erotic is when your girl is sitting next to you and then, well thats just hot!!


----------



## Marc (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> I want to work THERE
> 
> tell me honestly, do you burn random stuff when no one is looking?



Of course not.  That would be totally unprofessional.


Wait, are you talking at work or on my own time?


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> I want to work THERE



ME TOO!!!!

Where I work we just encrypt, hash and obfuscate data..  
We never burn it.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2008)

2knees said:


> I want to work THERE
> 
> tell me honestly, do you burn random stuff when no one is looking?



That looks awesome.

I know a guy with the best job ever.

He crashes freight trains into things.

How cool is that?

-w


----------



## Marc (Sep 16, 2008)

My mousepad reads as follows:

DON'T PLAY WITH *FIRE*
LET US DO IT FOR YOU
FM GLOBAL​
:dunce:


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> I'm just appalled at the hedonism that exists as the norm in our society these days... "It's all about me" has become the motto of the day. It's really very sad.


 
I think hedonism and "It's all about me" are two different things. I think going through life with the sole aim of being happy (hedonism) is a good thing, as long as you don't exploit or harm anyone in the process of achieving it. I agree, however that our society has evolved into a selfish, self-serving one, where the acquisition of status and material goods is the mindset for most people caught-up in the mindless commercialism that permeates every aspect of our lives.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I think hedonism and "It's all about me" are two different things. I think going through life with the sole aim of being happy (hedonism) is a good thing, as long as you don't exploit or harm anyone in the process of achieving it. I agree, however that our society has evolved into a selfish, self-serving one, where the acquisition of status and material goods is the mindset for most people caught-up in the mindless commercialism that permeates every aspect of our lives.



I think it should read "the sole aim is pleasure....", not happiness.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> I think hedonism and "It's all about me" are two different things. I think going through life with the sole aim of being happy (hedonism) is a good thing, as long as you don't exploit or harm anyone in the process of achieving it. I agree, however that our society has evolved into a selfish, self-serving one, where the acquisition of status and material goods is the mindset for most people caught-up in the mindless commercialism that permeates every aspect of our lives.


I don't think they're different at all.  If all you're worried about is your pleasure, then you're doing such to the exclusion of everyone else.  Henceforth, it is, to you, "all about you."  But relationships don't work that way.  There's nothing wrong with having fun, and there's nothing wrong with being crazy at times.  But when you have a "better half", so to speak, you should be tempering what you do in terms of how it affects that person.  Bachelor parties with strippers are the polar opposite of that.  

Strippers are there to be laughed at?  I think not....

Have any of you ever tried flipping the situation around?  How would you feel about your wife doing this?  Your girlfriend?  Instead of flipping it around, would you come back from a party and tell your significant other that you had some skanky girl's body rubbed all over you?  Or is it something you would hide?  And if you would hide it, why do you think you would do that?

Think.... many people just don't do that these days.

As for the comment about it's hot if your girl is right there with you, like I said, consenting adults is a whole other situation.  I'll admit to having been curious about the allure of this skankiness myself and wanting to see why guys are attracted to this.... but not so much anymore.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Now you're just mocking me.  :roll:
> 
> If your girl's okay with what you do, more power to you.  Theatre, shows, stuff like that are different than strippers (who are glorified prostitutes, IMHO).  I'm not a prude. I think the human body is a beautiful thing.  I'm just appalled at the hedonism that exists as the norm in our society these days... "It's all about me" has become the motto of the day.  It's really very sad.



Same here..it's rediculously..the next drunk girl who wants me for my curly hair and freestyle rap skills is getting a stern lecture...ladies I don't give it up that easily...lol..oh shit who am I kidding..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> ME TOO!!!!
> 
> Where I work we just encrypt, hash and obfuscate data..
> We never burn it.



mmmm Hash


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Good man!  :beer:  I hope your wife knows this because I'm sure she'd appreciate hearing that.



Ohh I made sure she knew about my weekend and lack of interest.  Good boys get rewarded for their actions.  8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2008)

tjf67 said:


> Stippers at bachelor parties are more for laughs than anything erotic.



I can't agree more.  Laughing at my friend getting whipped with his own belt slays me every time.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> ME TOO!!!!
> 
> Where I work we just encrypt, hash and obfuscate data..
> We never burn it.



burn and hash in the same post....  gives me an idea.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> I can't agree more.  Laughing at my friend getting whipped with his own belt slays me every time.



ahahahaha...note to self don't wear a belt to my bachelor party..I always got a kick out of when Howard Stern, Stuttering John and BaBa Booey would throw lunchmeat at strippers..and the strippers seemed to enjoy it..


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I think it should read "the sole aim is pleasure....", not happiness.


 
Actually, hedonism is the doctrine that pleasure or happiness is the sole or chief good in life. Sounds like retirement!  And without going to extremes, you can have a hedonistic life without excluding everyone else, or being completely focused on yourself. That being said, I too hate Bachelor parties and strippers. The strippers are exploiting you for your money, they're looking at you as the piece of meat dumb enough to throw your money away for the privilege of getting sexually frustrated!


----------



## krisskis (Sep 16, 2008)

SkiDork said:


> Kris - which color team is she cheering for?  I just looked at Iceman's schedule.  Amazingly we don't play Wantagh this year (the other 11/12 team plays Black)



She cheers for both 11/12 teams. They also combined her 11 yr old team with the 12 yr old team for cheering because the 12 yr olds only had 5 girls. So she is competing against 12 yr olds this year. I dont see her cheering for the Seaford game this year on the schedule.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2008)

dmc said:


> Where I work we just encrypt, hash and obfuscate data..
> We never burn it.



just moving electrons around....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Actually, hedonism is the doctrine that pleasure or happiness is the sole or chief good in life. Sounds like retirement!  And without going to extremes, you can have a hedonistic life without excluding everyone else, or being completely focused on yourself. That being said, I too hate Bachelor parties and strippers. The strippers are exploiting you for your money, they're looking at you as the piece of meat dumb enough to throw your money away for the privilege of getting sexually frustrated!



I've been a hedonist since college..in High School I wasn't being a hedonist means you're a pleasure seeker...and that doesn't mean going to Club Hedonism in Jamaica..I'm too much of a germaphobe and too modest for that..I feel like almost all skiers and riders are hedonists to some extent..and I agree..the strippers have the upper hand..as of now I could be a stripper for blind women and a comedian for deaf people..so I better not quit my day job..and this thread rocks..pretty soon it will be time for another weekend thread..


----------



## hardline (Sep 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've been a hedonist since college..in High School I wasn't being a hedonist means you're a pleasure seeker...and that doesn't mean going to Club Hedonism in Jamaica..I'm too much of a germaphobe and too modest for that..I feel like almost all skiers and riders are hedonists to some extent..and I agree..the strippers have the upper hand..as of now I could be a stripper for blind women and a comedian for deaf people..so I better not quit my day job..and this thread rocks..pretty soon it will be time for another weekend thread..



dude this weekend is shaping up to be another crazy weekend. our friday night is starting to go off


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

hardline said:


> dude this weekend is shaping up to be another crazy weekend. our friday night is starting to go off



I get paid Thursday..I might have to hit up the big Apple..:-D


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I get paid Thursday..I might have to hit up the big Apple..:-D




VIP Club, Scores or Hunkmania?


----------



## WJenness (Sep 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> VIP Club, Scores and Hunkmania?



FTFY.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> VIP Club, Scores or Hunkmania?



I was thinking the Carnegie deli..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> VIP Club, Scores or Hunkmania?



I was thinking the Carnegie deli


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was thinking the Carnegie deli



I'll be samplin' some Carnegie or Stage Deli next week.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be samplin' some Carnegie or Stage Deli next week.



Unless you're set in stone on a touristy Kosher deli experience, you might try a trip up to Mike's Arthur Avenue Deli in the Bronx. A real "Little Italy" experience.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Unless you're set in stone on a touristy Kosher deli experience, you might try a trip up to Mike's Arthur Avenue Deli in the Bronx. A real "Little Italy" experience.



Thanks for the tip. We usually stay around Manhattan once we park the car. We usually venture into another part of the city on the day we arrive, before checking in, or the day we leave, after checking out, so that we can cruise around. Last time, we did a little tour thru Harlem and had lunch before heading home.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was thinking the Carnegie deli..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was thinking the Carnegie deli



What's this GSS, a new way of post whoring for 'ya?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'll be samplin' some Carnegie or Stage Deli next week.



Going back to the timeshare???


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Going back to the timeshare???



Yup. We're celebrating our 21 yr anniversary.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yup. We're celebrating our 21 yr anniversary.



Congrats..you'll probably have to buy her something nice..at 21 years you probably can't get by with a stuffed animal or Target gift card..maybe some nice jewelry from the Home Shopping Network..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats..you'll probably have to buy her something nice..at 21 years you probably can't get by with a stuffed animal or Target gift card..maybe some nice jewelry from the Home Shopping Network..



Nahh, she got a Cartier watch for her 20th. She's gonna have to wait for #30 before I shell out big coin for some other bauble, lol. She gets a shopping trip to Canal Street for some steezy LV knockoffs and a nice meal. I'm about to cut her off from QVC and HSN again, I just paid the Visa bill and gave her some grief about it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Nahh, she got a Cartier watch for her 20th. She's gonna have to wait for #30 before I shell out big coin for some other bauble, lol. She gets a shopping trip to Canal Street for some steezy LV knockoffs and a nice meal. I'm about to cut her off from QVC and HSN again, I just paid the Visa bill and gave her some grief about it.



Well you spend thousands a year on skiing..she should be able to do the same with shopping..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well you spend thousands a year on skiing..she should be able to do the same with shopping..



Yeah, but I gotta make all the dough and ski memories last a lifetime. But that's pretty much the tradeoff.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Unless you're set in stone on a touristy Kosher deli experience, you might try a trip up to Mike's Arthur Avenue Deli in the Bronx. A real "Little Italy" experience.




Second Avenue Deli was pretty legit (cross with 10th St., if I recall correctly).  Man, I miss that place....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Second Avenue Deli was pretty legit (cross with 10th St., if I recall correctly).  Man, I miss that place....



Oh, I agree. Kosher on the lower east side, including Katz's on Houston are much better than the places midtown.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Oh, I agree. Kosher on the lower east side, including Katz's on Houston are much better than the places midtown.



Katz's is my fave, but we can walk to the midtown joints, it's a block away. We'll hang at the Stage Deli bar and drink and then get take out. It's fun just people watching and listening to the banter.


----------



## hardline (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yup. We're celebrating our 21 yr anniversary.



you have a timeshare in the city?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> you have a timeshare in the city?



yup.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yup. We're celebrating our 21 yr anniversary.



 Hey congrats  that' s nice milestone !!  Have fun in Fun City . 

The Queen and i will be in Manhattan for 5 days during October for a visit with my son and his family


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yup. We're celebrating our 21 yr anniversary.




Congrats Ghoul!! Our 18th is Sept 22nd. Im still amazed that i havent killed him yet ;-)


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Congrats Ghoul!! Our 18th is Sept 22nd. Im still amazed that i havent killed him yet ;-)



Back at ya. I'm still married cuz I can't seem to find a suitable trade in....:-o, j/k


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 18, 2008)

haha congrats! when my wife turned 40 i told her i was trading her in for two twenty year olds! we celebrate our 19th on Oct 1, heading up to do the Seneca Lake wine trail for the weekend


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 18, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> haha congrats! when my wife turned 40 i told her i was trading her in for two twenty year olds! we celebrate our 19th on Oct 1, heading up to do the Seneca Lake wine trail for the weekend[/QUOT
> 
> RU sure YOU"RE wired for 220 ???   LMAO


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Congrats Ghoul!! Our 18th is Sept 22nd. Im still amazed that i havent killed him yet ;-)



 Callin Mr Krisskis  -- what do U have to say dude ??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

krisskis said:


> Congrats Ghoul!! Our 18th is Sept 22nd. Im still amazed that i havent killed him yet ;-)



As long as the sex is good..


----------



## krisskis (Sep 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Callin Mr Krisskis  -- what do U have to say dude ??




Haha...im sure he says the same about me!!


----------

